# Stock 2006 GTO Blaupunkt Stereo



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the GM Part number for a stock 2006 GTO Blaupunkt Stereo/CD changer? I have a partial part number of 921894_8. Thanks.


----------



## spice06 (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine has 92 123 174 also has under that TYPE sys 4 - ss us and on the bar code you have bp2258 5 2035799 

I hope this helps you


----------



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you Spice06 for that information. Do you know what the build date of your GTO is?


----------



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Also is the CD changer portion of the stereo a seperate part number? I understand that it is a completely seperate piece from the actual headunit?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It is? I haven't pulled my radio out for my Sirius install yet, but I assumed it was all one piece behind the face.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ive seen mine out and it is all one unit


----------

